# I Felt This Important Enough To Start A New Thread



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bronwyne sent this email. Check out the highlighted parts, if you will.

Deb,



Tutu is a little shell shocked post surgery – but who wouldn't be. The vet said that he had never seen anything like it. That lump was her reproductive organs bulging through. He said that she is a real little trouper because it would have been very painful. There is no more lump and he thinks that she will make a full recovery. She will always have a little weakness there so her limits need to be respected when it comes to play and exercise – but she should let her owner's know when it is too much play. The vet extracted one tooth and cleaned them up. 



*The vet said that she probably had the hernia after birthing puppies. When they couldn't get her pregnant anymore they dumped her at the shelter. Nice!!!!*



I gave her a little food and she has some pain medication for a little later on. She is resting in a donut bed next to Steve's desk because she is completely obsessed with him and no one is allowed between Tutu and her man. 



Bron

Thanks again, Edie (AMA Rescue), Bronwyne, and SM. We make a good team. Pics will arrive shortly.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

What a horrible way to leave a fluff. I'm gald she's all fixed, and will make a full recovery. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 13 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804858


> What a horrible way to leave a fluff. I'm gald she's all fixed, and will make a full recovery. :wub:[/B]



Yep, here's one of her threads: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...229&hl=toto

Makes me sick. You have no idea, how, at times, I want to kick some ass.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 13 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804861


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 13 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804858





> What a horrible way to leave a fluff. I'm gald she's all fixed, and will make a full recovery. :wub:[/B]



Yep, here's one of her threads: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...229&hl=toto

Makes me sick. You have no idea, how, at times, I want to kick some ass.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It would be justified ass kicking, IMO.

Thank goodness for people like you, Bronwyne, and Edie. you guys are sooo incredible!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Definite justified ass kicking. I just can't imagine having a fluff with any kind of health issue and not doing everything in my power to fix it. That poor little girl. 

I am so thankful that she is in good hands now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ass kicking isn't good enough. :smmadder: 

That poor, poor baby. :crying:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 13 2009, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804868


> Ass kicking isn't good enough. :smmadder:
> 
> That poor, poor baby. :crying:[/B]


I'm just glad you got to her Deb I know you hear this all the time but you are one amazing person!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww Deb,
Gob Bless you and Edie and Browyne and Steve and Peg. Especially little girl Toto, too!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ohhh, I wasn't going to look at that growth and I clicked on it. POOR BABYYYYY! Glad she's on the mend.
How awful but we all know byb's and millers will do just about anything.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 14 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804879


> Ohhh, I wasn't going to look at that growth and I clicked on it. POOR BABYYYYY! Glad she's on the mend.
> How awful but we all know byb's and millers will do just about anything.[/B]


Oh yes, Brit. You hit the nail on the head. These creeps will stop at NOTHING. How sad, they continue to be supported.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

It is a very important thread Deb. Our thanks come from our hearts.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 14 2009, 12:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804881


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 14 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804879





> Ohhh, I wasn't going to look at that growth and I clicked on it. POOR BABYYYYY! Glad she's on the mend.
> How awful but we all know byb's and millers will do just about anything.[/B]


Oh yes, Brit. You hit the nail on the head. These creeps will stop at NOTHING. How sad, they continue to be supported.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just . . . speechless . . . no printable words when it comes to these . . . . 
Every time I see a Toto, or a Tessa, it makes me angry. Even now, after she's been here 4 months, Tessa every once in a while looks at me with a very sad look almost like "you're not going to dump me too, are you?" I just hold her and tell her mommy loves her and that she's in her forever home and safe.

Hugs kisses and lots of love to Toto and to you all too, Deb, Bronwyne, and Edie, for what you've done for her! She's got a great life ahead of her now. :Happy_Dance: 

Maggie, Sweetness, and Tessa


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank goodness she'll be OK, well done ! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, if you need help with the A## kicking, I've got a size nine foot that could probably help do some damage  

How wonderful that she's going to make a full recovery!!! :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad to hear that she has been operated on and she was able to be fixed!!! Thank God!!!! Sending a great big kiss!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb
count me in for the a** kicking. :hysteric: I just don't understand what motivates people to be so selfish and so cruel. You and the other ladies are true miracle workers and we hope you know how appreciated you are by all. Were you ever able to take any pictures of Toto? Would love to replace the vision of that lump with a cute face.  
sue


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

All I can say is "THANK GOD", rayer: that we/she got her miracle. Now this little angel has a good chance now to have a happy life and have a loving and caring forever home soon. :ThankYou: to all that made this possible and for just being there. You are all some of God's Guardian Angels.

Hugs
Lucy


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so glad the surgery went well and she's on her way to full recovery! :clap: Poor thing must have been in so much pain all this time! :smcry: What is wrong with people?!?! :smmadder:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im so glad she found you guys and so happy to hear the surgery went well


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I will never understand people who are capable of using an animal up then dumping her knowing she must be suffering. The pain that poor, sweet Toto must of endured just sickens me. I hope it's true that what goes around comes around. I'll be glad to help with the a$$ kicking. Just say the word. Thanks to all involved with her rescue.

BTW Snowbody here are a couple of pictures I found that Deb already posted. Hope they leave you with a better picture in your head. Hope you don't mind Deb.
[attachment=54949:Toto_gro...y_7_8_09.jpg] July 8th post
[attachment=54950:Toto_on_...e_7_9_09.jpg] July 8th post


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jul 14 2009, 06:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804911


> Every time I see a Toto, or a Tessa, it makes me angry. Even now, after she's been here 4 months, Tessa every once in a while looks at me with a very sad look almost like "you're not going to dump me too, are you?" I just hold her and tell her mommy loves her and that she's in her forever home and safe.[/B]


Maggie, we see that look from Hunter even 1.5 years later. It usually comes out when he has had a challenging day with training or if he has been a little unruly. It makes you want to cry from the heart to see such a little thing look at you with such fear. I do the same thing as you - we tell him how much we love him and that he's not ever going away. 

I am just sick at the thought of the pain Toto must have been in. The poor baby.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Just so glad TOTO is on her way to healing and has made her way to a better life with the help of some kind hearted humans.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 13 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804866


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 13 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804861





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 13 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804858





> What a horrible way to leave a fluff. I'm gald she's all fixed, and will make a full recovery. :wub:[/B]



Yep, here's one of her threads: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...229&hl=toto

Makes me sick. You have no idea, how, at times, I want to kick some ass.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It would be justified ass kicking, IMO.

Thank goodness for people like you, Bronwyne, and Edie. you guys are sooo incredible!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ditto!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jul 14 2009, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805032


> I will never understand people who are capable of using an animal up then dumping her knowing she must be suffering. The pain that poor, sweet Toto must of endured just sickens me. I hope it's true that what goes around comes around. I'll be glad to help with the a$$ kicking. Just say the word. Thanks to all involved with her rescue.
> 
> BTW Snowbody here are a couple of pictures I found that Deb already posted. Hope they leave you with a better picture in your head. Hope you don't mind Deb.
> [attachment=54949:Toto_gro...y_7_8_09.jpg] July 8th post
> [attachment=54950:Toto_on_...e_7_9_09.jpg] July 8th post[/B]


Thanks. I missed that post. How sweet Toto is. Love the name too.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad that Toto's surgery is over, and she is on the mend. Here's hoping she finds the best forever home.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad that Toto's surgery is over, and she is on the mend. Here's hoping she finds the best forever home.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am available for the "A" (ass kicking) team too. Where would one start to begin the process of getting into legislation the outlawing of puppy mills and BYBs? Seriously, It makes me hoppin' mad to see these types of people get away with treating animals like nothing more than disposible chattel.

So glad Toto is doing better, the poor dear little thing. :wub:


----------

